# Streaming through TiVo App for iOS from TiVo Edge for Cable



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

When streaming recordings through the app using a confirmed high speed that will support 4K, should the app be streaming my 1080 HD recordings in 1080?

I’ve tried with both in home/same network and out of home (temporarily turned off Wi-Fi and used cellular to test with) both of which routinely stream full HD and 4K content with no problem, but when I stream TiVo recordings through the app, the quality is more like 480.

I have made sure that the highest quality option is selected specifically for both in home and out of home streaming settings instead of auto so it will force high quality over anything else.

The recordings I tested with are confirmed 1080 HD recordings, and both network connections are confirmed as over and above any requirements for high quality streaming.

Has anyone else been able to get full HD quality when streaming HD recordings from the TiVo app, or is there something else I maybe am not doing properly which is preventing the ability to get full HD quality?


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

Streaming to either my iPhone 12 mini or my iPad appears to select the highest quality setting by default. You can check/change what quaity is being used by pressing the three dots button in the lower left of the scren.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

cruff said:


> Streaming to either my iPhone 12 mini or my iPad appears to select the highest quality setting by default. You can check/change what quaity is being used by pressing the three dots button in the lower left of the scren.


It says high quality when I check it, and I have it set to never go below that, but it still appears to be in a quality no better than what 480 looks like. I tried all of the settings, and none of them appear to get any HD with any of the recordings.

When you stream any of yours, do any of them look like they are streaming in HD picture quality?

Although my setting is confirming I have high quality selected, it looks like it is either being overridden or maybe it's an app glitch if HD quality should be coming through.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don’t think the TiVo app has ever purported to be able to stream 1080p video, either within or outside your local network.

That’s why the quality levels are vagues terms like Low, Med and High.

The app has no idea what the highest resolution possible is on the mobile device it’s streaming to so it would be pointless to send 1080p video to a device that can’t support that.

If you’re showing “high” quality, that’s the best you can expect.


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

One thing to check is if the Tivo marked the recording as "HD". Perhaps it is recording a SD version of the show?

Mine look like they are HD quality.


----------

